# Advice for griggs reservoir



## rzionno (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm a relatively new fisherman and I will be going fishing with my nephew Saturday morning at Griggs below the damn. What should we fish for down there this time of year, and what should we use? He is only 7, so I'd like to see him catch something and have good time.
Thanks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Being only 7 id suggest somewhere else rather then the spillway... get some nightcrawlers, light wire hooks and small splitshots and head downstream somewhere. Drift your worm through the riffles and you guys should catch plenty of smallies,rockbass,and catfish.... the spillway can be tough on a 7 yr. Old. And you want the kid catching...


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I usually fish the river section for smallmouth bass with spinning lures or plastic grubs. The fishing has been tough lately with the low water levels. Try to find deeper water (more than 1 foot or so) and you may have some luck. If you plan to fish directly below the spillway I'm not too familiar with that section.


----------



## rzionno (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.
Is the spillway where the water falls over the damn?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, and that's kind of a dangerous place for a little kid, big slippery rocks and swift water. You might try just a little farther down; park at the frisbee golf course and you'll have a long stretch of stream to choose from. To find the course, just drive south on 33 past the maintenance compound and police station (looks like a ranch house) at the dam, and it'll be the next driveway on the right. If you get to the Lane Ave. light, you've overshot it.


----------



## rzionno (Jun 19, 2013)

FOSR said:


> Yes, and that's kind of a dangerous place for a little kid, big slippery rocks and swift water. You might try just a little farther down; park at the frisbee golf course and you'll have a long stretch of stream to choose from. To find the course, just drive south on 33 past the maintenance compound and police station (looks like a ranch house) at the dam, and it'll be the next driveway on the right. If you get to the Lane Ave. light, you've overshot it.


Thanks. 
I was planning on going down stream of the spillway anyways, and Frisbee golf course sounds like a good suggestion. Thanks again.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If your there towards evening try a jitterbug if there during the day maybe some sort of rooster tail or rebel wee craw.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Park above the dam, drive like you're going straight down to the frisbee golf area. Park right before you go down that hill. Walk down that road/path and fish in the first spot you come to, there's plenty of room.

Take a dozen nightcrawlers and a dozen soft craws(R&R on Front St. will have what you need). On an average day the soft craws might last an hour or so. There are a lot of misc. fish that will gobble up the nightcrawlers either under a float or on the bottom.

If you want to try artificial, a roostertail will always catch something. Color doesn't seem to matter. I always use 1/6oz.

If you get soft craws don't sit your rod down right away. The last few times I've been there I have had a smallie literally as I sat the rod down. I use circle hooks with craws so I don't deep hook the fish. Either that or keep a real close eye on your line. Leave some slack in it and as soon as it comes tight start reeling and set the hook.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

PM sent. I take my 8 (at the time 7) year old fishing below the dam all the time. It is the only place he will go now.


----------

